# Counting bubbles



## Frederick (7 Nov 2014)

Hi all.... In the CO2 forum I see meny references to so many bubbles per second...now I can count two maybee three per sec but when I see references to fifteen/sixteen bubbles per second the mind boggles. Do they mea 15/16 per MINUTE ?????. At the moment I am set to about 1/2 per second in a 180ltr tank well planted. Is this enough or should I increase the number ???
Please help.... Frederick


----------



## Edvet (7 Nov 2014)

Numbers from other tanks don't mean anything for you, to many variables.
If you suspect problems ( growthproblems , algae) the best thing to evaluate CO2 is a pH profile of your tank. Keep in mind that in a few weeks the situation will be different due to plants growing ( more plantmass, more "blokkage"of circulation) so it's not a one time value, but always depending on your situation at that moment in time.
If on the other hand all is good, growth according to your light levels, no algea, i wouldn't worrie about the bps number.


----------



## ian_m (7 Nov 2014)

Frederick said:


> At the moment I am set to about 1/2 per second in a 180ltr tank well planted


I have a 180l tank and using a JBL ProFlora bubble counter @ 2bps drop checker is more yellow than green and slightly less than 2bps is more green than yellow. A 2Kg FE last about 100 days for me at this rate.


----------



## the.tech.guy (20 Nov 2014)

Hi Edvet

You talk about a C02 Profile how do you go about this?  as i am new to Co2


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Nov 2014)

Hi tech guy, what Edvet is talking about is a pH to KH profile, e.g. if you have a KH of 6 you should be fine at a pH of 6.8/9 (it's only a guideline, if your pH is already 6.8 whitoutCO2 being injected your approach should be different, usually you should be fine if your pH drops by 1 degree, but your plants will let you know).


----------



## foxfish (21 Nov 2014)

the.tech.guy said:


> Hi Edvet
> 
> You talk about a C02 Profile how do you go about this?  as i am new to Co2


Buy a PH pen and measure the tanks PH though out the day.
Find out the PH befor the gas come on and check it every hour until you go to bed!


----------



## parotet (21 Nov 2014)

An example of my last ph profile

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-setup-from-2-to-just-plants.34374/page-2

It should look more or less like this: ph drop around 1 unit (maybe more for low KH) and stable readings (CO2 levels) during the photoperiod. For this you will need to play with the bubble rate, injection method, timing and flow

Jordi


----------



## the.tech.guy (21 Nov 2014)

Thank you all for this I am going to get it sorted and i will get a pen


----------

